# Hello from Pennsylvania



## MichaelL (Apr 30, 2010)

Hello All,

This is Michael. I was a professional composer for many years, scoring documentary films, writing production music, doing some sound design, a few TV themes, and charted with a contemporary (pre-smooth) jazz CD. Prior to composing for film, I was a music and sound editor. I've studied classical and jazz piano, composition and arranging, privately. 

First studio: Tascam 80-8 1/2inch 8 traack, an original Emulator (#487 they only made 500) w/ JL Cooper midi retrofit, a Linn Drum Machine, a couple of Tascam mixing boards and a plate reverb.

Second studio: Same Tascam 80-8, EIII keyboard, DX-7, Alesis Drum Machine. an original Mac, Motu Performer, and Eventide Harmonizer, LA-4 compressor, SPX90 reverb. Same boards.

Third Studio: Two EIV racks, Korg trinity rack, Roland MBD-1, Soundcraft 32x8 board, Mac G3, Peter Seidlaczek's Advanced Orchestra, Peter Siedlaczek's Symphonic choir, same board and fx.

Fourth Studio: Same as above with a G4, Digital Performer, 1224 core system, Waves Native Power Pack and Pluggo.

About ten years ago, I sold everything and went to law school. I practiced for a while. It's not the life I want to live. Some ideas are better than others. So, I left and everything old is new again.

New setup: Mac Pro, DP7, LA Scoring Strings, Symphobia, Hollywoodwinds, Cine Samples Harp, EWQLSO Platinum Pro, EW Symphonic Choir (extended), SD2 pro, EW RA, EW Gypsy, EW VOP, EW MOR, Hardcore Bass, Chris Hein Guitars, Ivory Pianos, Omnisphere and BFD2.

I've accumulated about 2000 tracks, over the years, that I'd like to recut and market and/or place in libraries. I'd love to get back into scoring film and interactive.

Virtually all of my previous clients are out of business, deceased or retired. I have found open doors a few libraries that have done well with my tracks.

Any suggestions, or advice, on getting back in the game and up to speed would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,

Michael


----------



## Gary Eskow (Aug 8, 2010)

Michale... interesting story! Can you place links to any of your tracks on this site?

GE


----------



## MichaelL (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Gary,

Thanks for your response. I will be posting a link to my website (under construction) in the next month or so. That will have some tracks on it.

Cheers,

Michael


----------

